# (Ebay Kleinanzeigen) App nach Android Neuinstallation nicht mehr kompatibel?



## Dreiradsimulator (1. November 2015)

Hallo, da ich dummerweise Viren mit Adware usw. Auf meinem Wiko Highway Signs hatte, musste ich das OS mithilfe eines Wiko Tools neu aufspielen. Soweit so gut. Alles läuft. Nur Ebay Kleinanzeigen wird im play Store als nicht kompatibel eingestuft. Android Version blieb die gleiche. Was muss ich tun, das ich auf meiner Hosentaschenmöhre wieder diese für mich sehr sehr wichtige App installieren kann?


----------



## DutchHaze (1. November 2015)

Versuche doch mal die .apk nicht aus dem Store sondern über Google zu finden und herunterzuladen und zu installieren.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. November 2015)

Ne danke davon bin ich geheilt.... 
Schon wieder versucht einen Virus unterzumogeln... Gestern hatte ich schon einen und OS musste neu. 
Dann mache ich das doch lieber mit dem Computer


----------



## norse (2. November 2015)

Was tust du, dass du so Probleme mit Viren hast? Vlt dien Rechner infiziert mit dem das Gerät neu aufsetzt?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (2. November 2015)

Ne aber die Seite sah schon komisch aus hat die Seite dann wollte es mir komische Dateien downloaden... Beim ersten mal war es Adware, die ganze Zeit apps installiert hat...


----------

